# Daisy



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

After surgery removing a sewing needle she ate
[img:800:600:807eb8ca42]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/qballhk40/DSC01297.jpg[/img:807eb8ca42]
Being vocal, like usual
[img:600:450:807eb8ca42]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/qballhk40/DSC01377.jpg[/img:807eb8ca42]
doing what she does best
[img:600:450:807eb8ca42]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/qballhk40/DSC01357.jpg[/img:807eb8ca42]
Just gone done hiking in Turkey Run State Park
[img:400:560:807eb8ca42]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/qballhk40/MattErinDaisy.jpg[/img:807eb8ca42]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

qballhk40 said:


> After surgery removing a sewing needle she ate


OUCH!


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> qballhk40 said:
> 
> 
> > After surgery removing a sewing needle she ate
> ...


Uh yeah.... Crazy dog! We saw her grab a string off the table and RUN! She stopped and I saw the needle hanging there. When I went to her, she swallowed it all! Cost me 1K+ :smt013 She was less than 3mo old! Most expensive Beagle ever! But she's a cutie! She is the "Spawn of Satan" 
:twisted: :snakeman:

She will eat ANYTHING!!!! She grabs stuff just to get your attention, then try to destroy it faster than you can get it!

We haven't found a dog toy she can't destroy within hours!


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Here is she is being as cute as possible..*

from 1mo to 6mo


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Maybe I should get one of those to keep our Rat Terrier company just so he'll know what it's like to deal with a hard headed dawg.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good lookin pooch there!!!

I grew up very close to Turkey Run, spent a lot of time there as a kid. I'm not too far from you now. Right between Greenfield and Fortville......


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

*That's cool*

you do live close then. I live just off Fortville Pike. A little south of US 40.

I love Turkey Run. We go hiking and canoeing there all the time. The doggy doesn't like canoeing though... She hates water(good hunting dog huh :roll: ) She will go and sleep in the front of the canoe, but she acts terrified until she goes to sleep...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: That's cool*



qballhk40 said:


> you do live close then. I live just off Fortville Pike. A little south of US 40.
> 
> I love Turkey Run. We go hiking and canoeing there all the time. The doggy doesn't like canoeing though... She hates water(good hunting dog huh :roll: ) She will go and sleep in the front of the canoe, but she acts terrified until she goes to sleep...


Thats funny....Dogs are a barrel of fun aren't they???

Trail #3 at T-run is my favorite, I think it #10 you can take north of #3 up to camels back?? Does that sound right??? We used to get off the trails around camels back and goof around/explore.

I live right at SR234 and F-ville Pike.


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: That's cool*



jwkimber45 said:


> Thats funny....Dogs are a barrel of fun aren't they???
> 
> Trail #3 at T-run is my favorite, I think it #10 you can take north of #3 up to camels back?? Does that sound right??? We used to get off the trails around camels back and goof around/explore.
> 
> I live right at SR234 and F-ville Pike.


trail #3 is the hard one, where you walk through the creek(rocky and water is moving through) and have to climb ladders and such right? That is our favorite, but hard to take the dog due to ladders and LOTS of people and hard climbing the rocks. The pic of My wife, the dog and I is at the end of trail #3(I think, if that's the hard one. I don't think I have been to Camels Back????? Have to check it out this year.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: That's cool*



qballhk40 said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats funny....Dogs are a barrel of fun aren't they???
> ...


Yeah, thats the one. I'm not sure on the #10 going to camels back....Its basically a dead-end trail at CB, you get there then turn around and go back. Cool view though.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

qballhk40 said:


> She will eat ANYTHING!!!! She grabs stuff just to get your attention, then try to destroy it faster than you can get it!
> 
> We haven't found a dog toy she can't destroy within hours!


Try a Kong toy.


----------

